# 10x36 Metal Lathe - $250 (Sparks, NV)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 26, 2019)

Metal Lathe
					

Used Montgomery Ward Power Craft Metal Lathe for sale. Asking $250 OBO. The model number is 84TLC-2136. It is currently set up and in working condition. I have it in my shop in Sparks, but have no...



					reno.craigslist.org
				







This is NOT the actual machine, I found this picture online for reference


			Photo Index - Montgomery Ward | Powr-Kraft - 84TLC-2136 10X36 change gear screw cutting lathe | VintageMachinery.org


----------



## Choiliefan (Oct 27, 2019)

It's actually a Logan.


----------

